# Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra



## Deman (1. April 2010)

*Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Hallo wie oben beschrieben suche ich ne gute Lüftersteuerung es müssen 9x120 gesteuert werden ich hab von nehm aquaero gehört. welche Version brauch ich da die sind ja alle relativ teuer durchfluss und temp sensor bräuchte ich auch noch. Komplett änfänger in den Dingen also bitte um vorschläge danke schonmal.

https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ad4724ddbe908855514a0307a8515165


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Hi,

Temp- sowie Durchflusssensor hast du doch schon in der Aquastream XT Ultra drin und die Lüfter kannst du auch von der Pumpe regeln lassen, brauchst also nicht unbedingt eine extra Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Deman (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

an der pumpe kann ich max 3 anschliessen ich würd gern alle 9 Regeln. Temp Sensor stimmt aber Durchfluss seh ich nirgends


----------



## Taitan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

um mehr als 3 Lüfter an der Pumpe steuern zu können, bräuchtest Du einen Poweramp.

z.b. https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/19bd56c27a0efa084766d600e0d89ff5

Und die AS XT ultra hat KEINEN Durchflusssensor drin, sondern "nur" einen Anschluss für diesen. Den Sensor selbst musst Du seperat erwerben. Siehe obigen Einkaufskorb.


----------



## Deman (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

besten dank so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Stimmt war nur ein Anschluss für den Durchflusssensor.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Wenn Du eine wirklich gute Lösung willst, kann ich Dir das Aquaero nur empfehlen.  Ich würde die Version mit Powerbooster nehmen. Da hast Du ausreichend Leistung für die Lüfter. Ein Temperatur- und Durchflusssensor kann da auch angeschlossen werden. Der Temperatursensor der Aquastream ist sehr ungenau. 
Ich würde Dir da die Sensoren von Aquacomputer empfehlen. Zugegeben, die Komponenten kosten viel Geld, sind es aber allemal wert. Das Aquaero kann auch ohne Display, per Softwaresteuerung geregelt werden. Das würde den Geldbeutel schonen und man kann später das gewünschte Display dazukaufen.

lg


----------



## Infin1ty (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Er hat schon ne AS, da ist ein Aquaero eher fehl am Platz...

Sowas brauchst du dann noch:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm 81054


----------



## Shoggy (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sowas brauchst du dann noch:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm 81054



Den Retourschein kann er sich dann auch gleich mitsenden lassen 

Die Pumpe gibt je nach Umgebungstemperatur 5 - 6W am Lüfterausgang her. Das reicht nicht für die 9 Lüfter. Zudem muss man noch bedenken, dass die Lüfter beim Anlaufen kurzzeitig deutlich mehr Strom ziehen. Hat man also z. B. drei oder vier Lüfter, die evtl. rein rechnerisch im Rahmen liegen, so kann das trotzdem problematisch sein da die Stromaufnahme beim Anlaufen viel zu hoch ist.


----------



## Deman (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

hm kann ich denn das so wie hier bestellen damit alle 9 Lüfter von der AS geregelt werden können? jetzt bin ich nämlich verwirrt.^^



https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c14c9efff8e5e701c1c97ec1e90aa62b 
​


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

So würde das gehen. Aber nimm nur die 800er Slip Stream, 1900U/min bringt bei dem Radi ehh nix.  Vergess die Mo-ra 2 Blende nicht oder nimm dirket den Evo 1080/Phobya 1080.

https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a22ff8d28e6da5578a5f1d40870a40c5


----------



## Deman (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Ok muss ich noch extra Schrauben bestellen um die Lüfter zu montieren oder passen die im Lüfter mitgelieferten?


----------



## Ghostdok3 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

von Lüfter herr reichen
NB-Multiframe®                              S-Series M12-S1 
voll und ganz aus.ich habe die mit MO-RA 2 Pro kombiniert und bin voll zufrieden

PS: ich musste die vorhandenen Löcher ein bissen nach bohren wahrenein Tick  zu eng


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

@Deman du wirst 36x M3x30mm brauchen, um die Lüfter zu montieren. Zumindest beim Evo und Phobya.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*



Ghostdok3 schrieb:


> von Lüfter herr reichen
> NB-Multiframe®                              S-Series M12-S1
> voll und ganz aus.ich habe die mit MO-RA 2 Pro kombiniert und bin voll zufrieden
> 
> PS: ich musste die vorhandenen Löcher ein bissen nach bohren wahrenein Tick  zu eng



Ich glaub dem TE sind Multiframes etwas zu teuer, die NB Blacksilent Pro sind billiger und bieten die Selbe Technik nur ohne Entkopplung.

Zu den Schraubenlöchern die muss man nicht auf bohren so lang man M4 Schrauben nimmt, da halten die Multiframes auch so.



			
				Deman schrieb:
			
		

> Ok muss ich noch extra Schrauben bestellen um die Lüfter zu montieren  oder passen die im Lüfter mitgelieferten?



Beim Evo 1080 musst du noch M3x30 mm Schrauben da zu kaufen.
Beim beim Mora 2 Pro sinds M4 x 35 mm + die Zu gehörigen M4 Muttern. 
Beim Phobia Xtreme Nova 1080 liegen M3 Schrauben bei.


----------



## Madz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Wie schon gesagt, zum regeln von 9 Lüftern brauchst du ein Power Amp und das entsprechende Anschlusskabel.


----------



## 4Core (12. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Hallo ich wollte jetzt kein neues thema auf machen , habe nur eine frage wo würdet ihr eine 
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe  unterbringen in einem Cooler Master Cosmos S ??  

ein kleiner hinweis habe einen 120mm lüfter im geheuse boden befestigt ! 

Bin offen für eure vorschläge  

MFG Marco


----------



## Taitan (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

unten auf den Laufwerksschachtboden.


----------



## Nighthawk1988 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Also zum steuern von 13 lüftern brauch ich nur ein Aquearo... einfach nur die platine, also grundausstattung. mach immer 3 120´er an einen Ausgang und den rest an den 4.
kannst auch noch 4 mit der pumpe steuer ist gar kein Prob.
Also ich kann Nova 1080 nur sehr empfehlen. 
Kannst dir ja mal anschauen wie ich es gemacht habe.

Gruß Nighthawk


----------



## Marquis (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*



> Hallo ich wollte jetzt kein neues thema auf machen , habe nur eine frage wo würdet ihr eine
> Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe unterbringen in einem Cooler Master Cosmos S ??
> 
> ein kleiner hinweis habe einen 120mm lüfter im geheuse boden befestigt !
> ...



Bei mir steht die auch unten im Laufwerksschacht, den Lüfter solltest du aber abmontieren und den HDD-Käfig weiter nach oben versetzen.
Um Platz zu sparen kannst du die Pumpe auch auf die Seite legen: Bild: pumpeagb28y5g.jpg - abload.de


----------



## compgrotte (13. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Hab ich auch so gemacht....


----------



## Deman (14. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Hi nochmal Danke für die kompetente Beratung ich hab mir denn Evo geholt sollt heut oder morgen eintreffen.
Besten Dank an alle.^^

Trotdem noch ne kleine Frage in der Beispiel Konfig werden 
-2 St. Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm Stecker 
 -2 St. Schnellverschluss CPC 9,5mm  Kupplung
erwähnt sehe ich das richtig das die für denn Radi gedacht sind um in halt besser "abzustöpseln"?

Was ist so an Durchfluss zu erwarten und Wasser Temp mit Evo und 9 slimstream @ 800 bis 1000 rpm.

momentan CPU, Meinboard gekühlt 
Grafikkarte würd folgen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteurenug für Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra*

Die CPC-Schnellkupplungen sind sehr restriktiv, die Koolance sind um einiges besser und die VLN3 Serie ist sehr gut da man kaum Wasser verliert. 

Hier mal der Vergleich von CPC 9,5 mm und Koolance VL4.
(Links CPC und rechts Koolance, im Kreislauf Mora, HK 3.0LT, EK FC GTX280, Mips Fusionblock, Laing DDC1-T @12 Volt, Alphacool Cape HF 38 Cyclon 150mm AGB, AC Tempsensoren, Ac Durchfluss Sensor)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Temps, die werden auf jeden Fall Gut, es kommt auch auf die Raumtemperatur an und was du für Kühler verbaut hast.
Ich erreiche mit meinem Sys (kann man im Sysprofi entnehmen) mit allen 9 Lüftern auf dem Mora ca. 5 -7 °C Delta Wassertemperatur zur Raumtemp.

Denke daran den Radiator vor dem Verbauen sauber zu spülen. Nur heißes Wasser reicht nicht.Ich hatte Probleme, das mir nach 5 Monaten der Heatkiller 3.0  fast zum Stopfen mutiert ist.


----------

